# Chameleon Paint



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

*Does anyone know how to do chameleon paint like they do on cars? 




I am thinking of making Dubstep Marines and using chameleon paint on them but I have no idea how it would be done on a miniature. I would use Noise Children pieces with standard Space Marines and GS some speakers on their armor.
*


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Multiple blended coats of blues and greens with some iridescent paint thrown into the mix.

Practice and patience.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The colour-shift effect that you see in the paintjob of the car is due to the specialized, multi-layered pigment flakes in the paint itself.

Colour-shifting or Chameleon paint tends to run on the higher side of the cost scale, but you can get them. A vast majority of them are enamel based and require the use of an airbrush to apply correctly. There are a few commercial varieties that come in spray cans, however the flakes of paint tend to be fairly large and not well suited for the scale you are going to be working at.

I would suggest actually using a basecoat of a metallic followed by thinned ink washes to give the illusion of the shift-effect. Or a basecoat of white followed by a heavy drybrush of metallic then by the wash if you want the 'shadows' to be of a brighter colour.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are serious about wanting color shift marines, you will need a higher end airbrush and you will probably want to look at House of Kolor for the paint. It will be prices but one small can should do an entire army. I would recommend only doing some parts of the actual marines themselves and then maybe the vehicle. Baring that you can always hire someone who has the equipment....

I do take commissions


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thats some nice advertising there Djinn24


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If he wants to drop the $500-700 needed to properly airbrush these I will let him know what to buy. These paints are not your mom and pop acrylic paints. I would love to see these done but to be truthful, since the paint itself has to be shot with a .35mm tip, I am not sure how it would look on a marine.

But yeah in a nutshell it did turn out to be an advertisement. I really would like to see these done though.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> If he wants to drop the $500-700 needed to properly airbrush these I will let him know what to buy. These paints are not your mom and pop acrylic paints. I would love to see these done but to be truthful, since the paint itself has to be shot with a .35mm tip, I am not sure how it would look on a marine.
> 
> But yeah in a nutshell it did turn out to be an advertisement. I really would like to see these done though.


Thanks for the offer man but I wouldn't feel right unless I did them myself. I know an airbrush is the best option but I am going to try and see what comes up with a little experimentation with paints. But I may end up buying an airbrush. (I need one anyways.)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool beans, give me a PM if you need any help on getting one that will fit your purpose in this. Like I said before House of Kolors makes some nice paints with several color change properties. You can get them at www.tcpglobal.com


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

To be fair, commissioning it out to Djinn is going to be cheaper and also get you a f*cking AWESOME paint job, seriously can't wait to see these if it happens. Jizzzzzz.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> To be fair, commissioning it out to Djinn is going to be cheaper and also get you a f*cking AWESOME paint job, seriously can't wait to see these if it happens. Jizzzzzz.


But does quality matter if your heart isn't in it?
I want my pieces to be Mine. They will be a display of my talent and skill. I don't want to have to say "yeah i know its cool. but i didn't do it."

and djinn24 I will keep that in mind. Im actually thinking of going pink and blue using a series of watered down metallic coats that i colorized. I'm hoping that will work.


----------

